# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Aidez les associations en commandant sur ces sites (Zooplus, etc)

## Buterfly

En cliquant sur ces liens, vous êtes amenés sur la page d'accueil de Zooplus (ou autres) en relation avec l'association.
En passant commande, 5% seront donc reversés à l'association 

Certains liens vous renverront sur le site de l'association, vous trouverez le plus souvent une bannière Zooplus sur la page d'accueil, il suffira alors de cliquer dessus.
Pour les autres (Au bazar des nac par exemple, suivre les instructions)


* *DFDH*, association pour les furets abandonnés.

http://ad.zanox.com/ppc/?6725904C1263108249T
Site de l'asso : www.furets-hommes.com


* *Orfélins*, commande possible sur zooplus.fr, zooplus.de et zooplus.co.uk

Pour commander sur le site *français*:

Pour commander sur le site *allemand*:

Pour commander sur le site *anglais*:

Site de l'asso : http://orfelins.canalblog.com/

** Combat pour un toit*
Zooplus:



Wanimo:


* *Les chats sans toits*

http://ad.zanox.com/ppc/?6654045C885289220T
Site de l'asso : http://chats-sans-toits.over-blog.com/


** Sauve*

Commande sur Wanimo http://www.association-sauve.fr/
Il faut cliquer sur le lien Wanimo, situé dans la colonne à droite pour accèder au site et en même temps aider l'association.


* *NEED (nos ecossais en detresse)*

http://need.forumactif.info/Sponsors-h2.htm
Dessus, bannières des Zooplus français, anglais et allemand.
Site de l'asso : http://www.nosecossaisendetresse.com/


* *Les pachas* de Rennes

http://asso-lespachas.1fr1.net/index.htm


* *Au bazar des nac* (association qui recueille et s'occupe du replacement des nouveaux animaux de compagnie)

http://www.aubazardesnac.com/news/5/ : cliquez sur la boutique qui vous intéresse dans la rubrique "nos partenaires".

Il y a:
- Zooplus
- Le comptoir du furet
- Wouafy.com
- Chichistore
- Wanimo
- Milune
- Minizoo


* *Teckels SDF* 

http://www.teckelsansdouxfoyer.fr/
Les liens se trouvent en bas de la page. 


** Phoenix* 

http://phoenixasso94.e-monsite.com/rubrique,nos-partenaires,235161.html


* *Ecole du chat de Quiberon
*
http://leschatsdequiberon.forumactif.net/


** SOS chats de l'hopital de Perpignan*

http://hopital-chats-perpignan.over-blog.org/article-nouveau---37242233.html

* _Rêves de toits_

http://reves-de-toits.forumpro.fr/

* _Les Chats Vagabonds_

http://chats-vagabonds.forumactif.com/

* Pour être rajouté à cette liste, me faire un MP

----------


## Laurie_la_paillette

:merci:  Buterfly d'avoir créer ce post-it    :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------

